# Christmas gifts



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

i got a new set of 30in all terain tires and shocks for my truck. i also got a little archery trrip$$ and a dual 45 degree flowmaster exaust for my 1993 f150 and some clotes of course


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A couple trail cams and some money.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome guys


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I got some Vortex binoculars, as well as a new Vortex scope for a rifle I bought about a month ago.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome, i just got some new optics too


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a new shotgun

also got a trip to grivs for a weekend... thats about it for archery/hunting related


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i got a 30" doinker fatty, with two weight sets, a doinker vbar mount, 12.25" doinker fatty side rod, goldtip 30x arrows, with points and some new shield cut bohning fletching, and a trophytaker pro lizard tongue rest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome guys, what kind of shot gun N77?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i got a blacked out z7


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Mathews Passion (above), along with some cover scent and a pink camo T-shirt.

But my family found some Realtree Hardwoods wrapping paper and hid all my presents in our Christmas tree... lol the small stuff was actually pretty hard to find in there


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a pretty nice Christmas! My folks were kind enough to get me a very nice book on building fiberglass laminated longbows and several bows worth of maple for limbs.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

i got trophy ridge hitman 7 pin .10 site and its awaome 20,30,40,50,60,70,100


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats an awesome new bow, passions are cool, and gl making your own bow, and gl shooting 100 yards.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Remington 887
3 Boxes of 2 3/4 target loads
1 Box of 3 1/2 Steel Magnums


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing fancy, just an 870... gonna set it up really nice in the fall before deer season... extended mag tube, maybe a little diff stock, maybe fiberoptic sights(probably not), and a nice sling setup..

i got a nova for waterfowl and when we hunt pheasants in swamps, lets just say its already paid off


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i got a rossi .243,.22, 20 gauge combo, delta riverbottom buck, red dot scope for the rossi, primos bowsling,and lots of ammo


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Iphone. G5 sgh. Cage traps. Wii. Wii hunting game. And yes clothes. The wii is killen my arms already.

P.S this is the first post from the iPhone.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man you are lucky. My parents had to cut back on how much they spent on us since my dad's work hasn;t been all that busy.
I got an Axcel Armortech HD .010 7 pin sight (what I asked for!), I also got some more Muzzy MX-3's, a Limbsavr S-coil stabilizer (wanted it as well), a Mathews poclet knife and yet another Mathews hat (came w/knife) and my dad and I got an EZ-Press from my grandparents!

So far I got my bow sighted in out to 50 yards dead on, but thi week I am probably going to get my 60, 70, and 80 yard pins set, man do I like my Axcel sight!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Remington 887
> 3 Boxes of 2 3/4 target loads
> 1 Box of 3 1/2 Steel Magnums


887's are sweet, Remington did pretty good with the Armorlokt stuff. 


N7709K said:


> nothing fancy, just an 870... gonna set it up really nice in the fall before deer season... extended mag tube, maybe a little diff stock, maybe fiberoptic sights(probably not), and a nice sling setup..
> 
> i got a nova for waterfowl and when we hunt pheasants in swamps, lets just say its already paid off


You like the Nova? my cousin just bought one yesterday


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I recently got a diamond air raid a couple weeks before christmas, so for Christmas, I got a new Extreme 900 .19 sight, a bone collector stabilizer, a bone collector quiver, and some beman bone collector arrows that are awesome. 
O and did I meantion the 44 mag handi rifle to? And I bought myself a scope for that.
My little brother got a Hoyt Ruckus (that little thing is sweet!)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome guys!! these are some cool things


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i got two 10.5in doinker feild stabilizers coming for my PSE... a doinker offset bracket and some more doinker weights... oh the PSE was a xmas present too.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Was hoping to walk downstairs to a new exceed 300, but i didnt!

I got a new Athens Rellik sight, dozen ultralights 22, money, clothes. 

Didnt need anything else! oh and i got to make fun of 12 ring shooter and his dad, made my holiday!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Was hoping to walk downstairs to a new exceed 300, but i didnt!
> 
> I got a new Athens Rellik sight, dozen ultralights 22, money, clothes.
> 
> Didnt need anything else! oh and i got to make fun of 12 ring shooter and his dad, made my holiday!!


dude why do you make fun of us??? your the one who always says the inappropriate stuff!!!! but dont worry!! when i can drive... we will be up in canada to have some fun dude!! and your a fanboy!!!! read my sig:teeth:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

naahh, that's your dad!! and okay Broski, sounds like a plan!! Or i can come down there and pick you up!! ROAD TRIP! anyone else want to come??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin,

I wouldn't give up my nova for anything... i love that gun. it is a little heavy,but that comes in handy when shooting 3.5" goose mags, lol


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I wouldn't give up my nova for anything... i love that gun. it is a little heavy,but that comes in handy when shooting 3.5" goose mags, lol


Lol, I hear ya, Black Clouds pack a punch with a light gun. 

Hey Brett and Fanboy Hater, IM IN ON THE ROADTRIP!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> naahh, that's your dad!! and okay Broski, sounds like a plan!! Or i can come down there and pick you up!! ROAD TRIP! anyone else want to come??


or how about we drive halfway, and you pick us up half way!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im not no fanboy hater, i love to pick on the fanboys and i love hearing them!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i also have a nova.. im trying to sell it, its almost new.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i also have a nova.. im trying to sell it, its almost new.


don't like the gun or what?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i won it from an auction. i like my remington 11-87


----------



## dmallen79 (Dec 13, 2010)

nikon 550 riflehunter rangefinder, nikon binos, new toyota tundra


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice! haha, id like to get a truck haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got about $500. I got an 11-87 SM as a early christmas present though.

Jake


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I also bought myself a TB T.R.U. Tension


countryboy173 said:


> 887's are sweet, Remington did pretty good with the Armorlokt stuff.


 Yea. Its tough and I dont have to worry about cleaning the outside. the way the gun dissasembles is better than a 870 too.


N7709K said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I wouldn't give up my nova for anything... i love that gun. it is a little heavy,but that comes in handy when shooting 3.5" goose mags, lol


 Im not sure where mine stands but it isnt bad but it isnt fun either


outdoorsman3 said:


> i won it from an auction. i like my remington 11-87





archerykid13 said:


> I got about $500. I got an 11-87 SM as a early christmas present though.
> 
> Jake


 11-87s are good. a SM would be awesome.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Thad (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a cuttie puppi, and a a sled to go sledding, but my mommy wont let me!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, i had a choice between the nova and the 887 when i won the raffle. i took benelli


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I got a FOXPRO FURY...... and some other hunting gear.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome, what is a foxpro fury?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in the christmas cheer, and im feelin retro :wink: what do you guys WANT for christmas?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lift kit, bigger tires,supercharger,superchips tuning system,headers,custom seat covers,custom floormats,line-xand some kc lights. OR a ktm 150 2stroke 
But will I get any of that probobly not


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Target bow, camo, Pellet Gun, Single sided box call, Some PS3 games MW3,Killzone 3,Nascar '11,Ncaa football '11, arrows, Magnus Broadheads, Oh and i can get pretty much ANY gun i want form my gpa trying to decide already have a 12 GA,2 22's,44 mag lever action,280 sako,M-4 carbine... I wanna get another tactical gun or a sniper my Gpa had an L96 and man it was a beast and he said he almost bought me a Barret 50 cal at the last gun show... Btw he has too much $$$$ and last time he checked he had 52 S&W revolvers.....


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Id take the barret .50 man that would leave one bad azz hole in a deer lol.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL it was a beastly gun i could barely hold it don't know how big they're till you hold one it felt awesome!! i dont think it wouldve fit into my dads safe:tongue:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want money so I can get a nicer truck


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt clothes. Which I already know imma gonna get. My dad made the order out today. i want 1/2 dozen arrows set up and ready! I wouldn't mind a dozen duck/small game arrows tho...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im probably gonna get a new realease probably a scott longhorn black hole or a truball ht3 (open to suggestions), new string, 2 inch coil spacers for my jeep and shocks, and im thinkin about some fat arrows.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish kids were allowed to send other kids gifts, like the mutant exchange, just the youth gift exchange  too bad :/


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I wish kids were allowed to send other kids gifts, like the mutant exchange, just the youth gift exchange  too bad :/


I'd be like hey ben you have a smoked **** on the way


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

scott release, magnus stinger buzzcuts broadheads, hoyt carbon matrix rkt, arrows, and iphone


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully a z7 extreme


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

This is what I'm really hoping to get...check it out; would make it a ton easier to resharpen broadhead blades.
http://www.kmesharp.com/broadhead-sharpener.html

Beside that, I'd like a bowpod...can't believe I don't even have one of those yet, lol. A mad bomber hat from Cabela's is on the list too (I use my dad's all the time because it's so warm).

Other than that, idk. Sure, I'd ask for a new bow and an iphone but I know better than that, lol.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hoyt clothes, finsih my varsity jacket and my tattoo(birthday present but its pretty close to christmas)


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my dad said he'd buy me an axcel so the ax 4500 is on the list, my uncle promised a new mathews so conquest triumph is on the list too(or maybe a mr5), most of my family doesnt know much about archery so they just give me cash. i usually get $400 between my birthday and christmas so if i can learn to save for a month possibly sell my drenalin and order a 2012. if not then ill buy a couple QAD's(in matching colors) or an axcel armortech hd pro 7 pin .010 with the high speed option


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What kinda tat hoytarcherygal?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> This is what I'm really hoping to get...check it out; would make it a ton easier to resharpen broadhead blades.
> http://www.kmesharp.com/broadhead-sharpener.html
> 
> Beside that, I'd like a bowpod...can't believe I don't even have one of those yet, lol. A mad bomber hat from Cabela's is on the list too (I use my dad's all the time because it's so warm).
> ...


HOLY CRAP DUDE I LOVE MY BOMBER!!!! I have one that is blaze orange because I only wear it for gun season.. and its amazing!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im hoping to buy some parts for my AR15 project. I need to buy a new scope for my ML. I wouldn't complain if I got a new shotgun haha. Ill probably get some video games also.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> HOLY CRAP DUDE I LOVE MY BOMBER!!!! I have one that is blaze orange because I only wear it for gun season.. and its amazing!!!


Yeah, they're awesome...only problem is I have to unbutton it to shoot (can't anchor the same when I have it on). Still worth it though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what I do, because I wear a beanie under it, due to a small head size, I just clip the clips up top, so than its just like a little hat, instead of over the ears. im thinking about wearing it tomorrow....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What I want and what I get are two really diff things... I would like a .308 but it's not gonna happen. Right now I'm leavin toward one of the following: Scott black hole/longhorn, ax3000, second truespot setup, premier plus, ve+ riser, 8shot mag extension for my 870, acg's, or some other random stuff... It's just good to see the family at the holidays so I don't care too much bout gifts


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

snowflake with the word conquered above it... long story behind it lol


parkerd said:


> What kinda tat hoytarcherygal?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

You Conqured Antartica?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I never stated what im asking for for Xmas, first off from my dad, a nice new burton snowboard  and from other family just cabelas gift cards or cash, the cabelas cards will be fine because I am gonna get some seat covers from my truck, which ill get in april!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha not exactly lol


parkerd said:


> You Conqured Antartica?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I never stated what im asking for for Xmas, first off from my dad, a nice new burton snowboard  and from other family just cabelas gift cards or cash, the cabelas cards will be fine because I am gonna get some seat covers from my truck, which ill get in april!


Why Burton?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Burton is the best dude!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

One of the best haha. Burton makes the best bindings and boots though hands down. I have a 2010 GNU Park Pickle and I might buy the new 2012 model.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> One of the best haha. Burton makes the best bindings and boots though hands down. I have a 2010 GNU Park Pickle and I might buy the new 2012 model.


dude we gotta meet up sometime and shread, we can try to find somewhere on the IL/IN border. or close to it. but there is about as small of mountains on that border as a all girls school.. hahaha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very true haha. Well definitely have to get [email protected]


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what do you do? terrain park all day? or downhil? or a mix up? haha i shread the terrain ALLLL day


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mostly terrain.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet dude  what kind of board do you have? I am thinking about getting the burton bullet, it looks sick, and I am an 11.5 shoe, so I need a wide board.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a GNU Pickle and I have a 12 and it work perfect.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

is your wide or no?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, I think ill get the bullet, its a great price, Ill maybe slap some freestyle bindings, maybe some customs, and idk what boot yet.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> : Scott black hole/longhorn,


Haha. theres some stuff that strikes me odd but this the most. I Thought you were a die hard TB guy?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh alright, I think ill get the bullet, its a great price, Ill maybe slap some freestyle bindings, maybe some customs, and idk what boot yet.


Go Burton for boots.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

gotta try new things.... especially since i'm going to bt 100%

the black hole feels better in my hand, but i haven't shot with one..... the long horn is smooth but it has a down side


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Id like a 2012 model z7 because they are coming ou tommarow at midnight but i know im not ill probibly get a cheap smartphone becouse i have an upgrade but i have to pay for internet


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> gotta try new things.... especially since i'm going to bt 100%
> 
> the black hole feels better in my hand, but i haven't shot with one..... the long horn is smooth but it has a down side


I wouldnt fool with it if it aint broken!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I wouldnt fool with it if it aint broken!


Kinda got to if ya want to keep improving imo.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

true.. I guess its worth a try.. and since your on the staff.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd check out these boots Ben. They look pretty sweet.
http://www.the-house.com/bt2am09bw12zz-burton-snowboard-boots.html


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

those a sick as hell. but I aint gettin 250 dollar boots. lol. boots arnt as important as a a good board and good bindings, so ill get good ones of those and boots prlly just the cheapest


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

When I get my new boots this year I'll sell you my old ones for cheap. I actually think that boots are the most important part of boarding. If your boots are too big or small you'll have problems. If you give me a crappy board and decent bindings and I have good boots I can shred.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not on staff for Scott.... So it would change some things


----------

